# the best crowntail ever



## databetta (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my crowntail named Clu!

I snapped this photo tonight before bed.

whatcha think?!


----------



## databetta (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is....Interesting


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Tie Dye color. He's still not better than Lebron, though!! JK


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pretty little guy!! :-d


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

wow i have never seen this colouring before, i really like it!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful ! He has all my most favorite colors, I have a Royal Blue Crowntail I have had him for 2 months and he is awesome.
Best wishes for you and your beautiful Betta Clu !


----------

